# Cast Farther than you thought possible



## Tommy

For all of the surf fishing guys and gals out there. It's January and offseason for the hobby/passion that we all share. But it is the PERFECT TIME to work on perfecting your casting technique. The best bang for the buck is a one on one lesson but that is not always practical. I can still help you. Check out the "Comprehensive Guide to Power Casting" DVD in the webstore (carolinacastpro.com) and let me help YOU learn to cast farther than you thought possible.


----------



## surf_lander

Ordered the DVD on Monday, received and viewed today. Top notch, Tommy. This is exactly what I need to up my game.


----------



## Tommy

surf_lander said:


> Ordered the DVD on Monday, received and viewed today. Top notch, Tommy. This is exactly what I need to up my game.


Thanks for the feedback!!

Tommy


----------

